# Are robots always a component of a FMC



## مراعي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*Are robots always a component of a FMC​*


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

وما هو ال fmc؟


----------



## mustafamogh (21 أغسطس 2010)

صحيح
*وما هو ال fmc؟*​


----------



## haithemd (19 مايو 2011)

do u meaning flexible matrix composite


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مايو 2011)

أظن أن FMC هي flexible manufacturing cell
على كل حال صاحب الموضوع نفسه لم يدخل على المنتدى منذ حوالي عام ونصف
أقترح إغلاق الموضوع


----------

